# AQS- Glenwood (new location)



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Just wanted to start getting the word out that we have moved into a new location in Glenwood Springs.
We will be located at 25A Market St in the Target Shopping Center in West Glenwood. We are excited to be moving into a shop that is close to twice as big as where we were before and still close enough to the river & I-70 access. We look forward to providing everyone with a great selection of kayaking & rafting equipment & classes.

The store is scheduled to open April 20th, but someone is down there every couple of days now if anyone needs anything.

Alpine Kayak School will be offering roll classes starting Mon May 3rd at the Glenwood Springs Community Center & river (Kayak & SUP) classes starting in early May as well. 

Help us spread the word!

SYOTR,
-Sean


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

what are the store hours?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hours*

We are open 10-6 during the week & 9-5 on the weekends.
We will be closed Sun & Mon (Apr 25/26), but going to 7 days/ week after that.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sean, are you keeping the Edwards store open, too, or moving it to Glenwood?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Edwards as is.*

No changes to the Edwards store. 

In addition, we opened a summer only Glenwood store last summer and just moved it down the street for this summer.

Come check it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Can I get climbing gear at the glenwood location or just in edwards.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Mostly paddling gear in Glenwood, but we do have some basic climbing gear in there. If there is something you want us to bring down or would like to see in the store, let us know and we'll try to make it happen.


----------

